# Inexperienced with woodworking: Making a Razor and Brush Stand out of Poplar



## TheShaver (May 9, 2010)

I am making a small stand for my two shaving brushes and two double edged razors. I have a regular table power saw and a coping saw. 

I will be using a 1/4 inch thick piece of poplar for the top part where the brushes and razors will hang and a 1/2 piece of poplar for the base as well as a 5/8 inch dowel rods that I will cut into two 5 inch pieces for pillars. 

What I HOPE to do is cut out rounded slots for my razors and brushes. I am not sure how I am going to do it but I will attempt it. I also want to trim the edge a little bit to give a slanted look to the cornered edges. 

Now in regards to finishing it. I am hoping to achieve a darker color to give greater color contrasts to my chrome razors and ivory handled brushes. 

What should I do?


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Take a look at http://badgerandblade.com/vb/index.php and specifically at this link: http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143353&highlight=razor+stand.

I also do wet shaving with a brush and DE razor. I am a member of the above site and recommend it for finding ideas to build a stand since there are a bunch of people that have done it. Probably more people on that site have made them than on this site, although this site has more woodworking experience.

Mark


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

mwhals said:


> Take a look at http://badgerandblade.com/vb/index.php and specifically at this link: http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143353&highlight=razor+stand.
> 
> Mark,
> That is a cool site. I can't believe there's a site just for people who like old fashioned razors. I started out with what I believe would have been a gilette. Do they still make blades for DE razors?
> Mike Hawkins


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> mwhals said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at http://badgerandblade.com/vb/index.php and specifically at this link: http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143353&highlight=razor+stand.
> ...


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

shmitty1 said:


> What should I do?


Use every project as an excuse to buy more tools! :yes:


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Streamwinner said:


> Use every project as an excuse to buy more tools! :yes:


That is what I do, LOL! My last item was the Kreg Pocket hole jig when I had to build a bunch of inexpensive frames for a high school prom.

Great advice! :yes:

Mark


----------



## Greg455 (Jul 8, 2019)

mwhals said:


> firehawkmph said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they still make the razors and blades. They are bought online since most local locations don't sell them. Below are two places where I order most of my shaving supplies.
> ...


----------

